# Java DrawString zentriert und mehrzeilig



## Kiki63 (23. Okt 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich bin am verweifeln seit 2 Tagen. Ich habe im Netz schon geschaut und echt viel gefunden an Snippets, aber nie das passenden, oder ich konnte es nicht so optimieren wie ich das wollte.

Ich brauche eigentlich nur einen DrawString, welcher zentriert UND mehrzeilig ist.
Das zentrieren schaffe ich schon, keine Frage.


```
FontMetrics fm = g2.getFontMetrics(font);
    Rectangle2D rect = fm.getStringBounds(text, g2);
    int textHeight = (int) (rect.getHeight());
    int textWidth = (int) (rect.getWidth());

    //Ztentrieren
    int x = (w - textWidth) / 2;
    int y = (h - textHeight) / 2 + fm.getAscent();
      
    g.setColor(fontcolor);    
    g.drawString(text, x, y);
```

Nur wie bekomme ich es hin, dass der Text nun noch mehrzeilig und zentriert ist auf meinem graphics, wenn er länger ist als die breite von graphics.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine idee?

Ganze LG.


----------



## hdi (23. Okt 2011)

Anhand von 
	
	
	
	





```
FontMetrics.stringWidth()
```
 kannst du abfragen, wieviel Pixel der String lang ist. Zusammen mit der Info, wie breit dein Zeichenbereich ist, kannst du errechnen wie viele Zeilen das sein müssen. Und rein logisch hat das keinen Einfluss auf die Berechnung der zentrierten Position, nur das "textheight" halt dann die aufaddierte Höhe aller Textzeilen ist.

PS: Zeilenumbrüche musst du natürlich selbst machen. D.h. du musst den String splitten und mehrere g.drawString-Anweisungen ausführen.


----------



## Kiki63 (23. Okt 2011)

Danke sehr für den Denkanstoß. =) Mal schauen wie weit ich komme.


----------



## Andi_CH (24. Okt 2011)

JTextArea bricht automatisch um - ich hab gearde keine Möglichkeit nachzuschauen, aber das Textalignement sollte man da auch einstellen können.


----------



## Kiki63 (24. Okt 2011)

Also ich wollte auf jeden fall drawString verwenden, aber ich sitzte nun schon länger dran und bekomme auch die zeilen raus, die ich brauche, aber der rest bleibt mir schleierhaft. :/


----------



## hdi (24. Okt 2011)

> bekomme auch die zeilen raus, die ich brauche, aber der rest bleibt mir schleierhaft.


Scheitert es jetzt an Java oder an der zugrunde liegenden Logik? Überleg dir doch mal auf nem Blatt Papier ein Beispiel. Du musst herausfinden, wie du mit den dir bekannten Informationen die richtigen Werte errechnen kannst.

Hier mal ein Tipp. folgende Informationen müssen in deine Berechnungen einfließen:
- Anzahl Zeilen (das hast du ja schon herausgefunden wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe)
- Pixelhöhe jeder String-Zeile (kannst du auch über FontMetrics herausfinden)
- Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Zeilen (das kannst du dir ja selbst aussuchen)
- Gesamt-Höhe der zeichenfläche

Mit einem Array an Strings (die einzelnen Zeilen) und einer entsprechenden for-Schleife (int z = 0; z < anzahlZeilen; z++) und den obigen Infos kannst du dir alle Zeilen in der schleife mit nem drawString() mit passenden Werten zeichnen lassen. die y-Koordinate für jede Zeile lässt sich mit obigen Infos und dem Wert der Zählvariablen z bestimmen. Wie du die x-Koordinate bestimmst weißt du ja bereits.


----------



## Kiki63 (24. Okt 2011)

Hallöchen und Danke für diene Antwort, das schwiert mir auch alles im Kopf rum, nur hab ich das Problem, wie ich in einen String Array die Zeilen packe. 

Ich würde gerne schauen, wie viele Wörter passen, bis die maxweite erreicht ist. Das bekomme ich nicht so leicht hin. Ich müsste jedes wort "vermessen" und mit den vorherigen addieren, bis ich weiß, jetzt gut und es passt direkt aufs Bild.

Du sagtest: "Mit einem Array an Strings (die einzelnen Zeilen)..." Ich habe schon die Möglichkeit gehabt, Anzahl Zeilen geteilt durch Wörteranzahl, aber dann hätte ich in jeder Zeile die gleiche anzahl wörter, was doof aussieht und auch fachlich nicht korrekt wäre.


----------



## hdi (24. Okt 2011)

> Ich müsste jedes wort "vermessen" und mit den vorherigen addieren, bis ich weiß, jetzt gut und es passt direkt aufs Bild.


Jau. Dann mach das doch?! Zerlegen des Strings in Einzelteile geht über die Methode split. Die liefert dann ein String-Array mit den einzelnen Teilen. So splittest du zB zwischen jedem Leerzeichen:


```
String[] woerter = gesamterString.split(" ");
```

Vorsicht: Das ist recht fehleranfällig bzw empfindlich. Es wird davon ausgegangen dass zwei Wörter wirklich nur durch EIN Leerzeichen getrennt sind. 

Nun hast du alle Wörter, und fängst an inner Schleife jedes abzumessen. Während du das tust speicherst du dir das in ein neues Array, und wenn nix mehr in die Zeile passt, fängst du von vorne an (wieder neues Array). Du brauchst im Endeffekt also ein 2D-Array, bzw eine Liste von Listen:


```
// Liste von Listen (äußere Dimension = Zeile, innere Dimension = Wort)
List<List<String>> alleZeilen = new ArrayList<List<String>>();
// eine Zeile brauchen wir mindestens:
alleZeilen.add(new ArrayList<String>());
// jetzt Zeile für Zeile befüllen:
int pixelInDieserZeile = 0;
for(String wort : woerter){
     int pixelFuerDiesesWort = fontMetrics.stringWidth(word);
     pixelInDieserZeile += pixelFuerDiesesWort;
     if(pixelInDieserZeile > zeichenbereich.breite){ 
          // Neue Zeile benötigt! 
        alleZeilen.add(new ArrayList<String>());
        pixelInDieserZeile = pixelFuerDiesesWort;
     }
     // Wort einfügen
     List<String> letzteZeile = zeilen.get(zeilen.size() - 1);
     letzteZeile .add(wort);
     pixelInDieserZeile += fontMetrics.stringWidth(" "); // Auch die Leerzeichen mitrechnen!
     }
}
```

Jetzt hast du in der Liste alle Zeilen, wobei jede Zeile nur soviele Wörter enthält wie es die Breite erlaubt. So, und da kannste jetzt wieder mit ner Schleife drübergehen, alle Wörter für eine Zeile wieder zu einem einzigen String zusammenbauen und den per drawString zeichnen, y-Wert ist abhängig von der Zeile.

*Noch eine wichtige Anmerkung:*
Dieser Code ist jetzt hingeklatscht, aus dem Kopf heraus ohne Editor, kann also Syntax-Fehler enthalten ist vor allem hab ich null überlegt  D.h. evtl kann man diese Logik viel einfacher schreiben. Ist ja doch nicht ganz trivial und recht umständlich, erst den String so auseinander nehmen und dann wieder zusammenbauen.. Aber ob man das besser machen kann darüber kannst du ja nachdenken. Hat mit Java erstmal nix zu tun, sondern mit normalen logischen Denken.


----------



## Kiki63 (24. Okt 2011)

Warum fällt mir sowas nur nicht ein. =) Erst einmal herzlichen Dank für deine späte Hilfe noch. Hast mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen. Nun habe ich eine ordentliche Grundlage zum optimieren. Danke nochmal! Daumen hoch.


----------

